# [Gothic 3] Problem beim Orks töten!



## Zengal (14. Oktober 2006)

*[Gothic 3] Problem beim Orks töten!*

Ich habe gerade von gelford (in reddock) den auftrag erhalten eine ork patrouille und ein paar orks auf einem bauernhof zu verhauen. das ganze ist ja kein problem, aber ich kann die orks nur KO schlagen. ich kann sie nicht töten und daher geht der quest auch nicht zu ende bringen.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Wie kann ich KO geschlagene gegner töten? Bei G1 und 2 war das ja ganz einfach. aber hier will es einfahc nicht gehn


----------



## link1n (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Orks töten?*



			
				Zengal am 14.10.2006 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade von gelford (in reddock) den auftrag erhalten eine ork patrouille und ein paar orks auf einem bauernhof zu verhauen. das ganze ist ja kein problem, aber ich kann die orks nur KO schlagen. ich kann sie nicht töten und daher geht der quest auch nicht zu ende bringen.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee? Wie kann ich KO geschlagene gegner töten? Bei G1 und 2 war das ja ganz einfach. aber hier will es einfahc nicht gehn




hm, ja das wüsste ich auch zugern wie ich die töte :/


----------



## Zengal (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Orks töten?*

aja, handbuch lesen wirk wunder 

Rechte Maustatse halten und linke klciken = zustechen um gegner zu töten  

edit: die quests lassen sich so lösen


----------



## Muehlenbichl (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Problem beim Orks töten!*



			
				Zengal am 14.10.2006 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade von gelford (in reddock) den auftrag erhalten eine ork patrouille und ein paar orks auf einem bauernhof zu verhauen. das ganze ist ja kein problem, aber ich kann die orks nur KO schlagen. ich kann sie nicht töten und daher geht der quest auch nicht zu ende bringen.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee? Wie kann ich KO geschlagene gegner töten? Bei G1 und 2 war das ja ganz einfach. aber hier will es einfahc nicht gehn



Hab ich auch ewig rumprobiert. Stell dich vor die Füße, drücke *lange* die rechte Maustaste (lass sie während des ganzes Vorgangs gedrückt). Wenn Du sie ein paar Sek. gedrückt gehalten hast drückste auch noch die Linke, und zwar ohne loszulassen. Klappt jetzt immer besser aber manchmal brauch ich auch noch nen paar Versuche.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Moemo (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Orks töten?*



			
				link1n am 14.10.2006 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Zengal am 14.10.2006 19:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr lest euch nicht gern die beigelegten Heftchen durch oder?    Man tötet sie indem man die rechte Maustaste gedrückt hält und länger die linke Maustaste drückt. Wenn das nicht stimmen sollte-> Hinterseite des Booklets 

MfG


----------



## Muehlenbichl (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Orks töten?*



			
				Moemo am 14.10.2006 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> link1n am 14.10.2006 19:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch schon aber so einfach wies da steht wars bei mir nicht


----------



## link1n (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Orks töten?*



			
				Muehlenbichl am 14.10.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Moemo am 14.10.2006 19:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




keine zeit zum lesen,


----------



## Natschlaus (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Orks töten?*



			
				link1n am 14.10.2006 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Muehlenbichl am 14.10.2006 19:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einfach die rechte Maustaste halten und dann die linke halten bzw lange drücken. Dabei sollte der zu Tötende anvisiert sein, sonst klappts eher nicht.
Mfg, waKKa


----------

